# Crane Accident?



## fattyphatcakes (Dec 6, 2005)

Man killed while swinging from crane at CU
By Camera staff
December 6, 2005

University of Colorado police are investigating the death of a 22-year-old man before dawn today. 

According to police, two men climbed a crane at the construction site of the Alliance for Technology, Learning and Society Institute building. They then tied climbing ropes to the tip of the crane and were swinging from it. 


Advertisement


One of the men swung across 18th Street and crashed into the southwest side of the CU power plant building at 1100 18th St. 

The other man climbed down the crane and cut his injured friend down. Two people who happened to be in the area saw the accident and called police from a cell phone. 

Officers responded at 3:13 a.m. Medical staff from Pridemark Ambulance and the Boulder Fire Department also responded. 

The injured man, whose name has not been released pending notification of his family, was taken to Boulder Community Hospital, where he was pronounced dead. 

The men are not believed to be current or former CU-Boulder students, CU police Lt. Tim McGraw said in a statement. 

He said the crane at the construction site is enclosed in a fence that the men apparently climbed over to get to the crane. 

Police are investigating the accident, including whether a gust of wind may have pushed the man into the power plant building as he was swinging from the rope. 

Read the complete story in Wednesday's Daily Camera


----------



## begleytree (Dec 6, 2005)

Sad to hear.-Ralph


Moved to injuries /fatalities forum.


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Dec 6, 2005)

It's not tree related, and wasn't a wise thing to do, but it is sad. I'm sure I'm not the only one on here who has gotten away with doing some stupid things without getting hurt.


----------

